# Frage zu Klassendiagramm in Eclipse



## Guest (29. Apr 2004)

Hat jemand eine Ahnung ob es in Eclipse die Möglichkeit gibt sich die eine Übersicht der Klassen in einem Klassendiagramm anzeigen zu lassen? Geht das?


----------



## P3AC3MAK3R (30. Apr 2004)

Ich bezweilfe, daß Eclipse das von Haus aus kann, aber es ist natürlich möglich, daß dafür ein Plugin existiert.

Ich würde einfach mal folgende Website danach durchforsten:

http://www.eclipse-plugins.info/eclipse/index.jsp


----------



## bygones (30. Apr 2004)

nein von vornherein kann es eclipse nicht, aber es gibt ua. von den eclipse leuten ein plugin für uml,
ich aber würde http://www.omondo.com/ empfehlen !!


----------



## nollario (7. Mai 2004)

vorsicht aber bei dem omondo plugin! für eclipse 3 gibt es da bislang wohl nur funktionierende kommerzielle lösungen. die freie lösung, die noch für eclipse 2 funktioniert hat, tut es nicht mehr für 3! 

ich nutze im moment wieder argouml. ist zwar nicht eclipse, aber da gibt es wohl auch ein sourceforge projekt, das argouml einbinden will (das wäre klasse).

saludos

christian


----------

